# People asking me why i'm so quiet.



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Seriously this is the worst question you could ask a person with social anxiety. Well either that or Do you want to do your Presentation? Anyways I've been working here for 4 months now and I still get asked why I'm so quiet. My only response is "I don't know". I just want to tell them like "Okay then what could I possibly talk about with you I don't even know you". anyone else have a similar problem.


----------



## SchizoLoner (Aug 21, 2013)

We live in an era and a region where extroverts are prominent. I got this spiel too. With me, it kinda use to be shyness but now it's just wanting to be alone. A few years ago when I was in high school, I was sitting by myself as usual and this girl invited me to her table. They were outcasts of some sort. Once there, they never spoke one word to me. A couple lunch days later, they ditched me and I never saw them again. Upper classmen can be cruel. I believe that after that I ate my lunch in the bathroom stall or even snuck off campus just to be alone. 

Years later I am quite different; I don't even like to talk to people and I no longer care about those people. They don't pay your bills. Ironically, many people like to talk to me, but I just tune them out, shrug or give vague answers to their nosy questions. Live and learn.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

I used to get that at school, I wish I knew the right answer.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Well I never really had problems in school because I found the perfect people to hang with and when I'm around them my social anxiety is basically non existent. But then they started to get girlfriends and hanging out with new people I decided that I didn't want to be a burden and just stopped hanging with them. Now I'm alone and I eat lunch near the awkward and loud people and they don't mind or even look at me which is nice I'd rather be left alone than hated. After lunch I just walk around the school waiting for the bell to ring to go to class because I don't hang with anyone.


----------



## SchizoLoner (Aug 21, 2013)

Kinaibhlan said:


> Well I never really had problems in school because I found the perfect people to hang with and when I'm around them my social anxiety is basically non existent. But then they started to get girlfriends and hanging out with new people I decided that I didn't want to be a burden and just stopped hanging with them. Now I'm alone and I eat lunch near the awkward and loud people and they don't mind or even look at me which is nice I'd rather be left alone than hated. After lunch I just walk around the school waiting for the bell to ring to go to class because I don't hang with anyone.


Yeah. Other times I would disguise my lonerness by sitting near popular people like I was with them. I always dreaded lunch and couldn't wait for the bell too. Sometimes I hid in an empty room. 
When I was in college, I felt fine by myself but being partner-less was thrice as worse. This girl in my Italian class always looked at me snooty.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah I guess there's two types of SA people. Ones who want people to talk to them and others who just want to be left alone.


----------

